# Sneezing



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

One of my ferals started sneezing atleast twice a day this week and last week does she have a cold? I also saw her gagging up a small amount of mucus today. Will the pass by next week? She eats alot and jumps around on things.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She will tough it up. It is a good thing that she eats, drinks, jumps around, being herself all in all.
Keep an eye on her and if things should start to get worse you can give her L Lysene. It is a vitamin and you administer 250 mg per cat.
Just make sure, as much as you can that she doesn't get more. You will have to give her a yummier food and aside from the other cats. Mix it in there crushed, she'll eat it.
You can give it to all of the other cats too for an indefinite amount of time. It boosts their immune system, so you can't go wrong with that on the long run.
The cats at the shelter where I work receive it every afternoon with their portion of canned food.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope she is soon well. As Ioana said, she seems to be strong enough to overcome this. I would take her advice; she has a lot of experience.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*just in case*

Simon, one of my feral cats that I was taming, threw up round worms. 8O Right after I gave him some worm meds he put on weight and didn't look like he had a cold anymore. Ferals can get into alot of things they shouldn't see about giving him worm medicine in case he has anything.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, a feral's diet or any outside cat's diet of mice, etc., usually produces worms. It's a good idea to worm them.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*worming good idea*

Simon lived in the park, before I fed them, him and his friend Dexter had to hunt to live because there was no garabage bags to pick from. I even witnessed Dexter stalking a flock of starlings. The birds flew away and he looked depressed and hungry. A little hunter at only 6 months old. Today they live with me and are still best friends :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's such a great story! I'm glad they're together--and with you.


----------

